
Star Wars: Episode VII Set to Roll Cameras May 2014 - tambourine_man
http://starwars.com/news/star-wars-episode-vii-set-to-roll-cameras-may-2014.html
======
asdafa
They already leaked the first behind the scene image:
[http://imgur.com/xYZwMfl](http://imgur.com/xYZwMfl)

(sorry, i could not resist)

